

Ask HN: Why I can't upvote on a comment? - Slashed

I asked this question yesterday in a comment and someone pointed me to read FAQ.<p>Well, I did. There's something about 'preventing from abuse'. How come all of my up-votes considered as abuse? I mean, I can't upvote <i>any</i> comment here.
======
ErrantX
I had this on occasion (one reason I now only upvote and downvote very rarely
now) in the past - and know a large number of regulars have too.

Im guessing the formula is just throwing a false positive; you will get it
back in a few days.

pg has never explicitly commented on what constitutes "abuse" in the mind of
the system - I assume to avoid gaming/avoidance :)

~~~
Slashed
I guess, in the past I upvoted too often, since I've been waiting a month.

I was wondering that it may be so because I gave away too much upvotes
compared to my karma.

I say 'Thanks' to you, instead of an upvote :)

~~~
ErrantX
I cant recall how long it took for mine to come back.. it could have been a
month or two.

(this was on about 2500 Karma I think too; so I dont know if that does affect
it).

It turned me into a "mostly reader" anyway :(

